# removing the tripod collar on the 70-200 f 2.8 II IS lens



## brucesilverstein (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone know how to remove the tripod collar on the 70-200 f2.8 II IS lens. Can't figure a way to get it off like you can on the 70-200 f 4 lens. 

I realize this is not a rumor but I don't know of another forum to post this question. Love the website. Go to it everyday.

Thanks
B


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Loosen the collar and rotate it ~120° counterclockwise (looking from the back of the lens) while pulling back on the collar, it will slide off the back. The black line opposite the foot will be approximately pointed at the IS mode switch.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2014)

This might help too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Or this, starting at about 0:23... ;D

http://youtu.be/HeJF5k4bsdo


----------



## candyman (Mar 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Or this, starting at about 0:23... ;D
> 
> http://youtu.be/HeJF5k4bsdo




very good!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Or this, starting at about 0:23... ;D
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D indeed


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 1, 2014)

I had this same issue... so I just left it on.  

Having said that, it is easy to remove... I saw a diagram above. I liked having the collar on... it felt like something sturdy I could hold on to with good balance.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2014)

Why remove it? It's a great grip.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2014)

I took the one off my MkI over 8 years ago, it is mint condition and a completely different colour to the lens it used to match exactly.


----------



## brett b (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Perfect analogy!


----------



## brett b (Mar 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I took the one off my MkI over 8 years ago, it is mint condition and a completely different colour to the lens it used to match exactly.



You got me thinking...so I checked mine. Mine are also very different colors!


----------



## Dukinald (Mar 1, 2014)

I also don't remove it and it actually protected my lens when it fell. The collar knob cracked and I had to super glue it to be able loosen or tighten the ring properly. Does anyone know if canon sells that as a spare part?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 2, 2014)

Dukinald said:


> I also don't remove it and it actually protected my lens when it fell. The collar knob cracked and I had to super glue it to be able loosen or tighten the ring properly. Does anyone know if canon sells that as a spare part?



You can get the entire collar, it should come with a suture kit for the way you'll bleed to get it though...

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2014)

Dukinald said:


> I also don't remove it and it actually protected my lens when it fell. The collar knob cracked and I had to super glue it to be able loosen or tighten the ring properly. Does anyone know if canon sells that as a spare part?



They do not, you have to buy the whole thing. The only mount part that is available is the plastic friction ring.


----------



## drummstikk (Mar 4, 2014)

slclick said:


> Why remove it? It's a great grip.



Agree 100%. It's a great palm rest to raise the lens just off the palm of your hand for fingertip control of zoom and focus. And, while I would not necessarily call this a best practice, you can also use it to hang the lens from your jeans pocket if you have it off the camera temporarily but want it within easy reach at a moments notice. I've been at a dead run with it hanging there and never dropped it. 

It is also preferable to me to have the lens hanging by the tripod collar using a C-Loop or similar rig. When it hangs this way (from the shoulder rather than around the neck), it tends to situate next to the hip closer to the body whereas when it hangs from the camera strap lugs the lens tends to stick straight out sideways where it can bang into all manner of door frames or clock little kids of a certain height. (I've unintentionally caused tears on more than one occasion in this way.)

I owned this lens for years before I even knew the collar was removable. It's so useful that I seriously can't understand why so many people can't seem to wait to take it off.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2014)

drummstikk said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Why remove it? It's a great grip.
> ...



It fits in bags much easier without it. It adds weight and bulk. If you are not going to use it then why take it. Just a few of the reasons I took it off and left it off.


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2014)

AND it makes a handy mount for a tripod, I kid you not.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2014)

slclick said:


> AND it makes a handy mount for a tripod, I kid you not.



Though with anything like a good tripod, head, and clamp arrangement, is totally unnecessary. The only good thing about it is the ability to very easily shift from portrait to landscape without altering anything else, that is functionality I have lived without for the past 8+ years. I do use it very occasionally, but never take it "out" as I, personally, found the disadvantages far outweighed the advantages.

Now the 300 f2.8 tripod mount is completely different, I do take that with me and use it about 50% of the time.


----------



## drummstikk (Mar 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Though with anything like a good tripod, head, and clamp arrangement, is totally unnecessary. The only good thing about it is the ability to very easily shift from portrait to landscape without altering anything else.



Well, there's also that the tripod collar mounts the lens much closer to its center of gravity, which will improve stability no matter how good your tripod/head/clamp rig is, in addition to relieving excessive stress on the camera tripod mount. Oh, and it also allows the lens to pivot much closer to the nodal point if you happen to be doing any kind of pano work. 



privatebydesign said:


> Now the 300 f2.8 tripod mount is completely different, I do take that with me and use it about 50% of the time.



Only 50%? That will go up to 100% if you upgrade to the IS Mk II, from which Canon wisely omitted the removable tripod collar.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2014)

drummstikk said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Though with anything like a good tripod, head, and clamp arrangement, is totally unnecessary. The only good thing about it is the ability to very easily shift from portrait to landscape without altering anything else.
> ...



You can do whatever you want with yours, and I know all the reasoning for other techniques. I am just pointing out, from a heavy user, that I don't use it. 

I have never seen a difference in an image from using the tripod collar to using the body plate, I can tell the difference between my three tripods when viewed at the pixel level (not something I actually care much about) but there is no stability difference in actual images when I don't use the tripod ring. There is no doubt the theory supports your points, but the difference, from my actual observations, is not visible so I question its value.

As for Canon "wisely" omitting the option, well you can still take it off, but only the foot. I often use the 300 with a monopod so am ambivalent regards it being removable or not. I never use the 70-200 on a monopod, just occasionally a tripod.

But I was just providing a counterpoint, like I said, do whatever you want with yours, but don't spout theoretical irrelevancies as justification to others, it is your personal choice. I don't care if you always leave yours on because it makes you "look like a pro" or " I can tuck it in my jeans pocket" or because "it gives me a rest to balance on the palm of my hand" or any other reason, real or imagined. If I shot landscapes with it on a tripod, ever, and many people do, keeping the tripod ring on would make a lot of sense, stand in a powerboat for 6 hours shooting racing sailboats and leaving it on makes zero sense.


----------



## drummstikk (Mar 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> But I was just providing a counterpoint, like I said, do whatever you want with yours, but don't spout theoretical irrelevancies as justification to others, it is your personal choice. I don't care if you always leave yours on because it makes you "look like a pro" or " I can tuck it in my jeans pocket" or because "it gives me a rest to balance on the palm of my hand" or any other reason, real or imagined.



And by all means use *your* equipment as *you* see fit. But since the center of gravity of a lens/body unit is a measurable attribute and not an imagined one, I don't think "theoretical irrelevancy" is an applicable term here.

Also, while photography is not currently my sole source of income as it has been at other times of my life, my work and invoices speak for themselves, so trying to "look like a pro" is not a concern of mine.

Canon provides the tripod collar for a reason, and for me the reasons go far beyond tripod mounting. But I also have to recognize they also make it removable for a reason, though outside certain situations where compactness or weight reduction is of a *paramount* importance, I have yet to see an expression of that reason that I find in the slightest bit persuasive.

To each his/her own.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2014)

Sometimes 'looking like a pro' is because you actually know what you are doing.


----------

